# καμώματα πληθ έναντι αποδέχομαι μου πρόκληση.



## Shark

Hello everyone,

First time in the Greek forum, I'd just like to know what that sentence in Greek means:

καμώματα πληθ έναντι αποδέχομαι μου πρόκληση.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Shark said:


> I'd just like to know what that sentence in Greek means: καμώματα πληθ έναντι αποδέχομαι μου πρόκληση.


 Nothing!  This is not a sentence. 
 gibberish ​


----------



## Shark

Really??

And are these actual words are is it just Greek letters one after another??


----------



## anthodocheio

Apart from "πληθ" which is half a word, the rest do are words but they don't form a sentence like this, in this order.
Not really...


----------



## ireney

We can translate these words for you of course but it might help us if you give us some further context.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

The πληθ is most probably πληθυντικό, but as _anthodocheio_ repeats – after me  – “[these words] don't form a sentence”.
 ​


----------



## Shark

lol ok thanks, I wish I could give you a context but I have none! I found these words on a web profile all by themselves! It's from a Chilian guy trying to speak Greek to a Greek guy, so I guess that's why it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Shark

I'm pretty sure an automatic translation website has been used to come up with this, so my question is: what was the original sentence in Spanish? lol, just kidding!


----------



## Kevman

Here are the words' individual definitions, but almost all of them depend on some sort of coherent context for their real meanings:

*καμώματα* = possibly "coquettish airs", "flirting"?
*πληθ* = mystery; maybe πληθυντικό ("plural"), maybe some form of πληθαίνω ("to multiply"), maybe πλήθος ("crowd"), maybe something else...
*έναντι* = "against" or "situated opposite"
*αποδέχομαι* = "I accept" or "I admit"
*μου* = "my" or "to _or_ for me"
*πρόκληση* = "challenge"


----------

